# Hello from Michigan



## Michigan Horse Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey, I'm new to the forum and I kinda feel new to horse owning. Although I've had my old quarter horse for 13 years, I haven't seen him in 3 years and haven't had him on my own property in 5 years. 

Here is my story... I started working at a local horse back riding stable when I was 15 or 16 as a trail guide. That is where I bought my horse Sonny. When I went to college (MSU - go spartans!) I moved him up there and worked cleaning stalls to pay for his board. I eventually graduated and married a cowboy. We had 30 acres, 3 horses, and some cattle, etc. 3 short years later, we divorced. I boarded Sonny for a while, met my new husband, and we bought 4 acres and a farm house to bring Sonny home. Then I became pregnant right away and couldn't find the time to get out and ride with pregnancy and infant and the new place had ALOT of work to be done before a horse could be there. Money eventually got tight and I arranged a lease option with a friend of mine that lives about 1 1/2 hrs away. He took Sonny in as his own and fed him, kept up on vet work and ferrier work, in exchange for exclusive riding rights. After 2 years, he asked my intentions, as his daughter was getting attached to Sonny. I committed to GIVING him my pride and joy. Now, 3 years later, my friends is suddenly moving to Florida and asked if I would like Sonny to be placed in another friends home... So, we are in a mad rush trying to get the property ready for a horse so he can come home. Some challenges are trying to get work done with a 3 yr old daughter and a 1 yr old daughter that also strive for our attention.

In the meantime, I'm very much out of the loop on everything. I found some suitable hay at a suitable price. I have a temporary fencing option and have posted for your opinions for permenant fencing and shelter options. We bought a Ford tractor and have cleared the back 2 acres, preparing for pasture, but we have so much to do and not so much as a barn!

Sorry this is such a long intro! It's nice to meet you all.


----------



## jazzyrider (Sep 16, 2007)

hi, welcome to the forum 

im sure youll find all the help you need here. anything you need to know, just ask  theres a dozen people at any time just about ready to answer your questions


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum.  This forum's very informative & helpful. Have fun posting!


----------



## buckaroo2010 (Nov 7, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

Welcome! You've come to the right place! You'll get lots of answers here. How exciting to be bringing your boy home!


----------



## Michigan Horse Mom (Jul 29, 2008)

Thanks for all of the welcomes
3neighs - what part of michigan are you from?


----------



## Kirsti Arndt (Jun 23, 2008)

welcome busy lady!!! from your neighbor in Illinois
how about this humidity eh? wonderful your horse is coming home


----------



## 3neighs (Jul 15, 2008)

> 3neighs - what part of michigan are you from?


The very southernmost part of the state. A hop, skip and a jump into OH and IN.


----------

